# Police Officer Ambushed in Philadelphia



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2016)

> This is absolutely one of the scariest things I've ever seen," Ross said at a news conference early Friday. "This guy tried to execute the police officer. The police officer had no idea he was coming."



Prayers out to my Brother and his family.

Gunman ambushes Philadelphia cop in cruiser; officer stable


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

The acts of cowards live on forever, in the world of the unforgiven. It is good to hear the officer will survive.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hope the officer has a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 8, 2016)

Prayers out for my Brother's complete recovery!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 8, 2016)

The 18th caught the savage a block away, right D? I hope the fucker fell a few times when being transferred to the wagon. Our brother put a few rounds in him, that's what I am hearing. This is his alive day. Do you know Ofc. Hartnett?

M.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2016)

Correct.  Muslim bad guy was hit several times with the officer's .45 but was still able to flee.  He didn't get far. 

Interesting trivia- this was a little more than 5 blocks from the district.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 8, 2016)

Speedy recovery brother, excellent job in returning fire!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 8, 2016)

Speedy recovery to the Officer.
Too bad the bad guy isn't taking a dirt nap.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 8, 2016)

Rumor is  "jihadist event". Move along. Nothing to see here. 

M.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 8, 2016)

Glad to hear he's stable.  

Interesting that the "suspect's," name isn't mentioned in the article.  I also see some man-jams in the picture.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 8, 2016)

What a piece of shit


----------



## x SF med (Jan 8, 2016)

Muppet said:


> The 18th caught the savage a block away, right D? I hope the fucker fell a few times when being transferred to the wagon. Our brother put a few rounds in him, that's what I am hearing. This is his alive day. Do you know Ofc. Hartnett?
> 
> M.



No, I hope the officers that got him were wholly professional and not out for revenge or vengeance, I wouldn't blame them for being angry as hell and wanting to allow him to fall a few times, but professionalism in the arrest upholds honor and integrity.

Prayers out for Officer Hartnett and his family, of fellow officers and blood.

edited for spelling


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Do you know Ofc. Hartnett?
> 
> M.


We've been on a few jobs together. Good dude.



x SF med said:


> No, I hope the officers that got him were wholly professional and not out for revenge or vengeance, I wouldn't blame them for being angry as hell and wanting to allow him to fall a few times, but professionalism in the arrest upholds honor and integrity.
> 
> Prayers out for Officer Hartnett and his family, of fellow officers and blood.



No worries there. This was done by the book; the prosecution won't be tainted by a technical error.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Rumor is  "jihadist event". Move along. Nothing to see here.
> 
> M.



Not a rumor.  He's stated his allegiances.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 8, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Prayers out to my Brother and his family.
> 
> Gunman ambushes Philadelphia cop in cruiser; officer stable



I'm glad to hear that your brother survived the shooting.  Kudos to the arresting officers for being the consummate professionals in wrapping this guy up.  I hope to whatever god is listening that the shooter gets locked away for life.

PS, your new mayor is a fucking cock swallowing toady of the highest degree.  Someone needs to face fuck him with a brick dick.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm glad to hear that your brother survived the shooting.  Kudos to the arresting officers for being the consummate professionals in wrapping this guy up.  I hope to whatever god is listening that the shooter gets locked away for life.
> 
> PS, your new mayor is a fucking cock swallowing toady of the highest degree.  Someone needs to face fuck him with a brick dick.



Yeah, he went the PC route. The police commissioner and CO of Homicide didn't dance around the subject at all though.  They came right out and told it like it is.


----------



## Dame (Jan 8, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm glad to hear that your brother survived the shooting.  Kudos to the arresting officers for being the consummate professionals in wrapping this guy up.  I hope to whatever god is listening that the shooter gets locked away for life.
> 
> PS, your new mayor is a fucking cock swallowing toady of the highest degree.  Someone needs to face fuck him with a brick dick.


He's not the only one. Senator Bob Casey also says this wasn't representative of a religion. OK, cool. So it's a cult.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 8, 2016)

Speedy recovery to the Officer and I hope the Goatfucker wannabe rots in hell.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 8, 2016)

Mmmmm.....no statement from the White House, not surprising.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 8, 2016)

prayers to the officer.

take the scum out back.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 8, 2016)

From Facebook: 

"Officer big dick was sitting there, thinking about justice and shit and this goat fucker popped outta some lame slam poetry club and thought the lawman would be a target of opportunity. Pulls a stolen gun out of his prison pocket and opens fire while running(like a girl) towards the cop. Out of 11 shots, goat fucker hits the cops only 3 times! Even with the gun in the patrol car window! (Later he said he was too distracted thinking about dicks.) Wyatt fucking Earp gets out and gives chase like a pissed off Usain Bolt with 20 pound balls screaming in his radio "gator needs his gat bitch!" He engages the coward shooter like a boss, one shot put 'em down. Marksmanship sucka. Still bleeding, he stands over the criminal wanting vengeance, but instead uses his murder boner to execute a non-lethal takedown because motha-fuckin law and order son! Sending a message to all the trick ass hoes out there on some isis shit, that hard dick dragon slayers aint no chumps. AMERICA!!!!!!"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 8, 2016)

^^^that's awesome!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 8, 2016)

Couldn't have said it better, myself.


----------



## CDG (Jan 8, 2016)

Speedy and full recovery to the Officer.  Glad to hear they got the guy and appreciative of those in the chain of command willing to call it like it is.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 8, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> From Facebook:
> 
> "Officer big dick was sitting there, thinking about justice and shit and this goat fucker popped outta some lame slam poetry club and thought the lawman would be a target of opportunity. Pulls a stolen gun out of his prison pocket and opens fire while running(like a girl) towards the cop. Out of 11 shots, goat fucker hits the cops only 3 times! Even with the gun in the patrol car window! (Later he said he was too distracted thinking about dicks.) Wyatt fucking Earp gets out and gives chase like a pissed off Usain Bolt with 20 pound balls screaming in his radio "gator needs his gat bitch!" He engages the coward shooter like a boss, one shot put 'em down. Marksmanship sucka. Still bleeding, he stands over the criminal wanting vengeance, but instead uses his murder boner to execute a non-lethal takedown because motha-fuckin law and order son! Sending a message to all the trick ass hoes out there on some isis shit, that hard dick dragon slayers aint no chumps. AMERICA!!!!!!"



I just found this and was gonna share it here! It's priceless!

M.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 8, 2016)

x SF med said:


> No, I hope the officers that got him were wholly professional and not out for revenge or vengeance, I wouldn't blame them for being angry as hell and wanting to allow him to fall a few times, but professionalism in the arrest upholds honor and integrity.
> 
> Prayers out for Officer Hartnett and his family, of fellow officers and blood.



Yeah, I know. Fuck that. I will keep further comments to myself bro...

M.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Yeah, I know. Fuck that. I will keep further comments to myself bro...
> 
> M.



The shooter is a douche, no reason for the cops to act like the criminals bro....  they need to hold themselves to a higher standard, no matter how much it sucks.


----------

